# Outside Shower Enclosure



## BlueSky (Aug 26, 2006)

I was browsing and found this cool item......

www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4726169

Its an enclosure by Ozark Trail that would be great for the outdoor shower feature. It shows that it includes a hook for a shower bag so looks like it would be great! Weighs 12 pounds. Think it is around $35.00.










(If the link is broken just go to Walmart.com and type in 4726169 in the search bar)


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

That is really neat. I will have to check it out.

Happy Roo-ing


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We had an outside shower with our Coleman pop-up, but there was this time where a snake went under the tent while my wife was taking a shower....lets just say that was never used again and the campers next door got a shot of my DW birthday suit...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I was just going to ask why you would need an enclosure...I suppose if you were brave enough to shower outside naked then you would. Why would you shower outside naked??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I was just going to ask why you would need an enclosure...I suppose if you were brave enough to shower outside naked then you would. Why would you shower outside naked??


Because we were camping for 7 days in a "dry" location (no power/water/toilets) and we didn't have the Outback then. Our Coleman pop-up didn't have an indoor shower.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I was just going to ask why you would need an enclosure...I suppose if you were brave enough to shower outside naked then you would. Why would you shower outside naked??


Because we were camping for 7 days in a "dry" location (no power/water/toilets) and we didn't have the Outback then. Our Coleman pop-up didn't have an indoor shower.
[/quote]
Or, because I dodn't even come close to fitting in the indoor shower. Might be worth looking into for me.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

pretty neat








maybe something to think about

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Who showers with their clothes on









Thor


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

I have something like this and it works great. Back when we had our Pop-Up we used it for the toilet, but now I use it for the shower. It has a hanging bag in it for your "stuff" and a hook to hang a mirror, I like to shave in the shower.

*As far as being naked, I enjoy watching the people scream and run in horror!!!*


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

26600JV said:


> *As far as being naked, I enjoy watching the people scream and run in horror!!!*


DW does that.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

BlueSky said:


> I was browsing and found this cool item......
> 
> www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4726169
> 
> ...


Very cool. just orderd one.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I bet it makes for a nice peep show when the sun is behind you.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Mgonzo2u said:


> I bet it makes for a nice peep show when the sun is behind you.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> I bet it makes for a nice peep show when the sun is behind you.


Oh man . . . . . ???!!! Just as I was reading this my mother-in-law rang in on my caller ID and the thought of her in there with the sun behind her . . . . . .



































Words can't describe how I feel right now. I'm sorry. I need to go now. I don't know if I'll ever be able to make it back.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

I think that is pretty cool. It looks very sturdy and a lot better than some of the shower curtain models I have seen.

Is anybody concerned about the grey water issue and the fact that it is running on the ground? Has anybody ever gotten in trouble for grey water before? I'm not too worried about it, but the purist (or park ranger) might have a problem. What do you think?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

BlueSky said:


> I was browsing and found this cool item......
> 
> www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4726169
> 
> ...


That is a good price...something like this in a heavy dark green fabric costs at least 99.00 at Cabelas or the BassPro shop.


----------

